# Star & Star 75



## espresso911 (Oct 5, 2007)

What's the different between STAR fork & STAR 75 fork? just painting? or weight? Thanks


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Weighs a bit less and looks better. I'd bet there's some higher modulus material in there too. I thinks there's another thread on this down the page.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I asked this question a couple of months ago and there were a bunch of answers, but nothing really definitive. There hasn't been much added to that thread in a little while, so it take a little extra effort to bring it up (i.e., you have to increase the time span of threads shown in the forum).


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*found this thread at weight weenies*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31461&highlight=star

Also

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...stdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=c75&start=15

Hope this helps.


----------



## espresso911 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks! the information is helpful


----------

